# Spinnrollenvergleich bis ca. 200,- Euro (+/-)



## as-ice (25. Oktober 2015)

Hallo zusammen,


  ich bin auf der Suche nach einer Zandercombo für den Rhein. Habe erst hier im Forum die Frage nach gutem Material gestellt und anschließend auch einige Ruten angeguckt. Es wird eine Fox Rage Terminator Shad Jigger 275 werden.


  Nun bin ich auf der Suche nach der passenden Rolle bis ca. 200,- Euro. Im WWW gibt es unzählige Foren und Beiträge zu den Rollen. Es gibt viele Meinungen die jedoch fast ausschließlich unbegründet sind. Es heißt immer so in der Art "ich fische die Red Arc und bin zufrieden, punkt".


  Mehr geht es mehr darum die Rollen technisch gegeneinader zu vergleichen. Ich lege dabei kein Wert auf das Design.


  Wo sind die Unterschiede qualitativ zw. Shimano Sradic (abgesehen von der höheren Übersetzung), Rarenium, Biomaster und Shimano Sustain im Vergleich zu einander und im Vergleich zu Ryobi Zauber, Artica Krieger und einer Spro Red Arc. Ich frage mich ob Ryobi und Spro Rollen überhaupt an die Qualität eine Biomater oder Sustain rankommen können wenn die Dinger nur 1/3 kosten? 



  Zudem hat ein Händler eine Quantum Smoke Rolle ins Spiel geworfen, er meinte, das Schneckengetriebe wäre aus Edelstahl gefräst und damit robuster und langlebiger als die kaltgeschmiedeten Aluminium-Getrieben von Shimano. Im Netz genießen die Quantum Rollen aber kein besonders guten Ruf.


  Es geht mir bei meiner Fragerei auch nicht um das Preisleistungsverhältnis sondern darum herauszufinden, was ist wirklich die beste Rolle bis ca. 200,- Euro (+/-)? 



  Wenn die Zauber z.B. der Biomaster techn. absolut ebenwürdig ist, warum also 140,- Euro mehr ausgeben?


  Was meint Ihr?


Danke für die Beiträge


----------



## Nordlichtangler (25. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Spinnrollenvergleich bis ca. 200,- Euro (+/-)*



as-ice schrieb:


> Ich frage mich ob Ryobi und Spro Rollen überhaupt *an die Qualität* eine Biomater oder Sustain rankommen können wenn die Dinger nur 1/3 kosten?


Je nachdem, die liegen locker drüber, wenn man robusten Aufbau und/oder ausübbare Kraft auf Großfische wünscht, oder darunter, wenn man möglichst sanften Getriebelauf out-of-the-box wünscht. Das soll nur exemplarisch sein, gibt noch viel mehr. Leichtigkeit bis auf jeden Gramm usw. ...

Was ist nun Qualität und wer definiert das? 

Grundsätzlich hängt das von den eigenen Erwartungen ab - ist schon ein Stück subjektiv. 

Grobe Mängel kommen wegen immer stärkeren Einsparungen in der Massenproduktion überall in steigendem Maße vor, sind aber augenfällig und sind dann auch gut umtauschbar. Selbst da kann man sich schon drüber aufregen ...

Wieder ein Beispiel: Wenn ich die Rolle eh auseinander nehme und selber sorgfältig neu schmiere, ist mir die Werksschmierung ziemlich egal - im Gegenteil: Schlecht geschmiert merkt man jede Unsauberkeit in den Getriebeteilen viel deutlicher (und legt die wieder zurück), als wenn da eine Versteck-Schmierung aufgebracht ist, die nur kurz halten muss (>1/2 Jahr).
Die Laufqualität und die Haltbarkeit wird bei ansonsten einwandfreien Getriebeteilen aber hauptsächlich durch die Schmierung bestimmt.

Zu gute Rollen verschwinden auch wieder vom Markt und werden durch instabilere Modelle ersetzt, zu lange sollen die nicht halten wegen notwendigem Umsatz.
Das kann man gut z.B. aktuell bei der Spro Black Arc beobachten, oder ganz bekannt bei der Shimano Aspire FA, wogegen die Nachfolgemodelle Biomaster und Sustain wesentlich schlabbriger rüber kommen.


----------



## Shura (25. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Spinnrollenvergleich bis ca. 200,- Euro (+/-)*



as-ice schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> 
> 
> Es geht mir bei meiner Fragerei auch nicht um das Preisleistungsverhältnis sondern darum herauszufinden, was ist wirklich die beste Rolle bis ca. 200,- Euro (+/-)?



Da hast du dir ja was vorgenommen. Solche Fragen kenn ich sonst vom Fotografiebereich. "was ist die beste Kompaktkamera im Preisbereich von bis.. "

Modelle gibts da ja auch wie Sand am Meer, und man hat die Qual der Wahl - schrecklich. 

Ich hatte eine Shimano Super x GTM 1000, die hat bei Gerlinger damals um die 120 Euro gekostet und ich war superzufrieden damit. Wie die Nachfolger sind kann ich nicht sagen, allerdings scheint made in Japan ja genau wie bei Kameras für gute Qualität zu sprechen. Eventuell ist es ja genau wie in diesem Sektor was diese unbegründeten Aussagen betrifft, von denen du schreibst : ) Die beste Angelrolle/Kamera ist immer die, die man benutzt ; )


----------



## Andal (25. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Spinnrollenvergleich bis ca. 200,- Euro (+/-)*

Was man auch noch berücksichtigen sollte, ist der Minderwert der fehlenden Ersatzspule. Bei Rollen bis an die 100,- € ist die E-Spule völlig selbstverständlich. Darüber ist es offensichtlich schick, sie wegzulassen. Für mich ein klarer Minderwert.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 136077 (25. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Spinnrollenvergleich bis ca. 200,- Euro (+/-)*

Hatte schon einige Rollen in dem Preisbereich und bin letztendlich an den Quantum Energys hängen geblieben. 

Einfach, weil sie recht robust und leicht sind, 100% wackelfreie Kurbel (wackelige Kurbeln nerven mich beim Spinnfischen), dazu hat man 2 Aluspulen (sind so 2 Punkte die auf viele Rollen nicht zutreffen) Lauf und Schnurverlegung sind auch super und preislich nicht einmal 150 Euro....was will man mehr?


----------



## Ruti Island (25. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Spinnrollenvergleich bis ca. 200,- Euro (+/-)*



Andal schrieb:


> Was man auch noch berücksichtigen sollte, ist der Minderwert der fehlenden Ersatzspule. Bei Rollen bis an die 100,- € ist die E-Spule völlig selbstverständlich. Darüber ist es offensichtlich schick, sie wegzulassen. Für mich ein klarer Minderwert.




Bei Biomaster und Sustain ist jeweils eine Ersatzspule dabei. Bei den günstigeren Stradic und Rarenium dafür nicht.


----------



## Andal (25. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Spinnrollenvergleich bis ca. 200,- Euro (+/-)*

Diesen Durcheinander verstehe sowieso wer will. Bei einer Stationärrolle ist eine Ersatzspule einfach ein MUSS. Ist keine dabei, dann kann sie gerne im Laden verrotten!


----------



## Pikepauly (25. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Spinnrollenvergleich bis ca. 200,- Euro (+/-)*

@Andal

Ich will hier keinen Streit vom Zaun brechen, aber das mit der E-Spule ist definitiv Quatsch. Ich brauchte noch nie eine E-Spule und habe mich bei jeder Rolle wo eine mitgeliefert wurde geärgert, schliesslich muss ich die mitbezahlen, obwohl ich sie nie benutze.

Mein Tip für den Threadersteller wäre übrigens eine Shimano Stradic oder Rarenium, die Biomaster und Sustain sind meiner Meinung nach den Mehrpreis nicht wert. Das Shimano Feeling wie es einige erwarten, fängt dann erst bei der Vanquish/neuen Twinpower an, die "Made in Japan" Rollen halt. 

Bevor jemand fragt meine Meinung stammt nicht vom Probekurbeln.


----------



## Andal (25. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Spinnrollenvergleich bis ca. 200,- Euro (+/-)*



Pikepauly schrieb:


> @Andal
> 
> Ich will hier keinen Streit vom Zaun brechen, aber das mit der E-Spule ist definitiv Quatsch. Ich brauchte noch nie eine E-Spule und habe mich bei jeder Rolle wo eine mitgeliefert wurde geärgert, schliesslich muss ich die mitbezahlen, obwohl ich sie nie benutze.



Was heißt hier "ist Quatsch"? *Mir* ist eine E-Spule wichtig. Also immer schön geschmeidig bleiben!


----------



## Pikepauly (25. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Spinnrollenvergleich bis ca. 200,- Euro (+/-)*

Dann kauf Dir doch ne E-Spule. 
Mich stört das ich sie bei einigen Rollen mitkaufen also bezahlen musste, aber nie benutze.


----------



## Sensitivfischer (25. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Spinnrollenvergleich bis ca. 200,- Euro (+/-)*



Andal schrieb:


> Was heißt hier "ist Quatsch"? *Mir* ist eine E-Spule wichtig. Also immer schön geschmeidig bleiben!



Geht mir auch so.
Fische ich auf Barsch, Forelle, Zander hindernisarm, hab ich 'ne Spule mit 10lbs- Geflecht drauf.
Wird's garstig von den Verhältnissen(Hindernisse, starke Fische oder Tüddel auf der Spule), dann muss die E- Spule mit 15lbs- Geflecht ran.
Ich finde, das macht Sinn und hat mir schon manches Mal den Tag gerettet.


----------



## Ruti Island (25. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Spinnrollenvergleich bis ca. 200,- Euro (+/-)*

Oder im Winter. Wenn die geflochtene wegen der Kälte gegen eine möglichst dehnungsarme monofile ausgetauscht werden muss.


----------



## Nevisthebrave (25. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Spinnrollenvergleich bis ca. 200,- Euro (+/-)*

Oder mal fix umspulen. Also außen nach innen


----------



## Nevisthebrave (25. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Spinnrollenvergleich bis ca. 200,- Euro (+/-)*

Mir werden die  bautechnischen Unterschiede immer erst beim ersten schmieren bewusst, und diese gehen meist auch mit einem höheren Preis einher. Mach mal ne Biomaster auf! Das ist schon keine 08/15 Stationärrolle mehr. Solide, durchdachte Technik die, meines Erachtens, ihr Geld wert ist.
LG Marcel


----------



## Andal (25. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Spinnrollenvergleich bis ca. 200,- Euro (+/-)*



Pikepauly schrieb:


> Dann kauf Dir doch ne E-Spule.
> Mich stört das ich sie bei einigen Rollen mitkaufen also bezahlen musste, aber nie benutze.



Dann verkauf sie halt weiter!


----------



## Taxidermist (25. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Spinnrollenvergleich bis ca. 200,- Euro (+/-)*



> Mach mal ne Biomaster auf! Das ist schon keine 08/15 Stationärrolle mehr. Solide, durchdachte Technik die, meines Erachtens, ihr Geld wert ist.


Die 200€ sind für mich auch das Ende der Fahnenstange, was ich bereit bin überhaupt für ne Rolle auszugeben!
Und die genannte Biomaster fische ich nun seit 4 Jahren als Schnurwickelwerkzeug, dass macht sie recht gut und bisher auch zuverlässig, ohne irgendeine Wartung, außer ab und zu einem Tropfen Öl.
Eine Ersatzspule, die ich auch wichtig finde war auch dabei, davon hab ich sogar insgesammt drei, alle befüllt.
Fazit, ich bin zufrieden und ihrem Preis ist die Rolle jetzt schon gerecht geworden, würde mich dennoch freuen sie noch etwas länger zu knechten.
Dabei gehe ich nicht gerade zärtlich mit dem Teil um, Krauthänger über die Rolle lösen z.B. gehört zum Alltag, dies kann auch schon mal 50mal an einem Angeltag sein.(9kg Schnur)
Ich habe auch schon Rollen gefischt die das nicht so lange mitgemacht haben, auch deutlich teurere!
Die von Pike Pauly genannten Rollen fallen hier sowieso aus der Wertung, weil ganz andere Preisklasse!

Jürgen


----------



## Nordlichtangler (25. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Spinnrollenvergleich bis ca. 200,- Euro (+/-)*

Also *wenn* es schon um E-Spulen für die Rolle geht -- dann reicht mir nicht eine oder zwei davon ... #d

Sehr dünne Dyneema, derbe dicke Dyneema, in graugrün unauffällig und bunt hi-vis, dazu Mono in ganz fein und normal, evtl. nicht nur Spinncomboeinsatz sondern Sbirolino, Match etc. , das braucht einige Spulen für alles parat zu halten.

Günstiger E-Spulenpreis hochwertiger Spulen #6 ist eine Sache, wo die bekannte bunte Tuff-Body Familie von Spro die Nase ganz weit vorne hat ...


----------



## as-ice (25. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Spinnrollenvergleich bis ca. 200,- Euro (+/-)*

Generell bin ich kein Markenfetischist, bin aber bereit für Qualität zu zahlen. Bei den teuren im Vergleich zu billigen Ruten zahlt man z.B. für das bessere Blank, die Besseren Ringe und die besseren Rollenhalter Aufpreis.

Wieso ich diesen Thread gestartet habe, weil ich einfach keine eindeutigen Qualitätsmerkmale bei einer Rolle sehen kann. Natürlich kann man irgendwo nach dem Preis gehen und nach der Materialanmutung. Es dürfte jedem klar sein, dass eine Stella für 500,- Euro nicht mit einer Billigrolle für 30,- Euro zu vergleichen ist. 

Ich bin mir auch der Subjektivität bewusst. Ich möchte aber objektiv entscheiden. Ich war im Laden und habe eine Biomaster für 210 Euro und eine Zauber für 80 Euro in der Hand gehabt. Abgesehen vom Design habe ich keine krassen Unterschiede gesehen. Laufruhe, Handling, Gewicht usw. fast identisch. Der Ladeninhaber konnte mir auch keine eindeutigen Qualitätsunterschiede nennen.
  Ich denke konkret kann erst werden, wenn überhaupt, erst wenn man die Rollen parallel über einen längeren Zeitraum fischt. Da man das aber nicht kann, würde ich gerne wissen was denn nun den Preisunterschied ausmacht.
  Ist es die Langlebigkeit, das bessere Getriebe, die höherwertigen Materialien, irgendwelche Specialfeatures bei der Biomaster oder nur Marketing, Produktionskosten und Preispolitik des jeweiligen Herstellers.


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (25. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Spinnrollenvergleich bis ca. 200,- Euro (+/-)*



Pikepauly schrieb:


> Ich will hier keinen Streit vom Zaun brechen, aber das mit der E-Spule ist definitiv Quatsch. Ich brauchte noch nie eine E-Spule und habe mich bei jeder Rolle wo eine mitgeliefert wurde geärgert, schliesslich muss ich die mitbezahlen, obwohl ich sie nie benutze.



Und viele sind halt nicht bereit,bei rel.Kostengünstiger Massenware(und nix anderes wären Stradic und Rarenium) für eine benötigte E-Spule nahezu ein Viertel d.Rollenpreises hinzublättern.

Weil es nämlich purer Nepp ist.


----------



## PirschHirsch (25. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Spinnrollenvergleich bis ca. 200,- Euro (+/-)*

Kommt halt druff an, was einem persönlich wichtig ist.

Ich steh auf Vollmetall und Excenter - Leichtbau (zumindest in erträglichen Preisbereichen) plus WS kommt mir nicht ins Haus.

Ich bin ebenfalls Ersatzspulen-Fan. Finde es darum toll, wenn da eine bereits mitgeliefert wird.

Wenn ich die Rolle an sich richtig geil finde, habe ich aber auch kein Problem damit, mir bei Bedarf ne extra Ersatzspule zu besorgen. In den sauren Apfel beiße ich dann halt (ok, hat natürlich auch Grenzen).

Ich hab z. B. für meine 560er-Slammers Spulen mit 0,40er-Mono, 0,36er PP und 0,40er-Wallergeflecht.

Je nachdem, für was ich die Dinger gerade hernehme.

Allerdings kann ich es nicht brauchen, wenn für ne Rolle erst gar keine Ersatzspulen erhältlich sind.

Aus diesem Grund fällt für mich z. B. die Okuma Raw II FD 50 zum Bigbait-Hechteln komplett weg (obwohl die ansonsten nen ziemlich bis sehr guten Eindruck macht).

Denn ich fische meine fettesten Bigbaits (insbesondere Großgummis) fast ausschließlich in kühlen bis kalten Zeiten, in denen es sehr viel Sinn macht, bei bzw. für Plötzlichfrost immer ne Mono-Zweitspule dabei zu haben.

Letztes Jahr z. B. war ich am Jahresende außerhalb per Boot auf nem Baggersee unterwegs, als es am zweiten Tag auf einmal krassest absibierte - ohne Mono-Zweitspule hätt ich da angesichts der derben Sofort-Ringeiszapfen einpacken können.


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (25. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Spinnrollenvergleich bis ca. 200,- Euro (+/-)*



Pikepauly schrieb:


> Ich will hier keinen Streit vom Zaun brechen, aber das mit der E-Spule ist definitiv Quatsch. Ich brauchte noch nie eine E-Spule und habe mich bei jeder Rolle wo eine mitgeliefert wurde geärgert, schliesslich muss ich die mitbezahlen, obwohl ich sie nie benutze.



Und viele sind halt nicht bereit,bei rel.Kostengünstiger Massenware(und nix anderes wären Stradic und Rarenium) für eine benötigte E-Spule nahezu ein Viertel d.Rollenpreises hinzublättern.

Weil es nämlich purer Nepp ist.

@TE
Den Unterschied zu einer Wormshaft Zauber und einer Biomaster liegen in der Positionierung suboptimal gestalteter Zahnräder.

Das Kunststoffrad im Shimano WS Getriebe ist zwar auch nicht Krone der Ingenieurkunst aber allemal durchdachter als ab und an gepfuscht verarbeitete Ryobi/Klone "Buntmetallräder" im Zwischengetriebe.

Gibt Unterschiede, welche man im Laden nicht bemerkt.Nach einigen Monaten Alltagskurbelei unter Last schon.Ladenkurbelei ist zwar nett aber gerade heutzutage recht witzlos in der Qualitätsaussage.


----------



## geomujo (25. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Spinnrollenvergleich bis ca. 200,- Euro (+/-)*

Tja ist halt immer die Frage was man so für eigene Ansprüche an das Material hat.

Es  gibt so ein paar Punkte da unterscheiden sich teure und günstige Rollen  ganz gewaltig. Teurere Rollen sind stets darauf bedacht durch Einsatz  neuerster Materialien das Gewicht zu reduzieren. Das fängt bei  Carboneinsatz in der Spule an, geht über Carbon-Kurbel bis hin zu neuen  Kunststoffen oder Metallegierungen die die geforderten Eigenschaften  haben und ganz neu sogar automatisch regulierende Bremsen. Diese Entwicklung kostet Zeit, Know-How und damit Geld.
Dafür  kann man dann auch als Kunde den Anspruch an feinste Mechanik, beste  Akustik und gute Ergonomie stellen. Letzteres bekommt Shimano nicht so  recht gebacken.

Es sind auch immernoch zwei verschiedene Sachen ob man die Kurbel trocken oder am Wasser dreht.

Ich  für meinen Teil hab mir gerade im Laden eine ganz neue Abu Revo Premier  Spin 10 bestellt. Technisch sicherlich ganz weit oben anzusiedeln zu  einem vernünftigen Preis, der sogar genau in dein Budget passt.
Dafür  bekomme ich dann auch Carbon an allen Ecken und Enden und kriege damit  4,5kg Bremsleistung bei nur 181g! Da ist Shimano meilenweit entfernt  von. Auch hier werkelt ein kaltgefrästes Alu-Getriebe in einer X-Cräftic Alu-Getriebebox. Für die feine Spinangelei braucht es kein Edelstahl-Getriebe. Manche haben sogar nur ein Kuntstoffgetriebe.


----------



## PirschHirsch (25. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Spinnrollenvergleich bis ca. 200,- Euro (+/-)*

@ Peter:

Genau. Rollen mit ECHTEM Hochlast-WS (z. B. Highend-Salzwasser-Spinnrollen) sind mir zu teuer.

Im Endeffekt ist ne Rolle auch nur ein weiteres Verschleißteil.

Drum verzichte ich in meinen bevorzugten Preisbereichen auf WS und fische Excenter.

Gewicht (solange nicht krass übertrieben hoch für den jeweiligen Zweck) und Design (solange nicht rosa oder ähnlich weibisch) sind für mich völlig sekundär, das Zeug muss halten und Power haben.


----------



## Nevisthebrave (25. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Spinnrollenvergleich bis ca. 200,- Euro (+/-)*

ich hab letztes Jahr drei Ryobi Slammer geschrottet. am Anfang laufen sie Top, aber die Toleranzen werden immer größer und die Schmierintervalle immer kürzer. Ist natürlich auch dem Leichtbau geschuldet. Jetzt angle ich lieber etwas korpulenter und hab ein Jahr Ruhe!


----------



## as-ice (25. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Spinnrollenvergleich bis ca. 200,- Euro (+/-)*



> Es  gibt so ein paar Punkte da unterscheiden sich teure und günstige  Rollen  ganz gewaltig. Teurere Rollen sind stets darauf bedacht durch  Einsatz  neuerster Materialien das Gewicht zu reduzieren. Das fängt bei   Carboneinsatz in der Spule an, geht über Carbon-Kurbel bis hin zu neuen   Kunststoffen



Also ich glaube nicht, dass viel Carbon unbedingt ein Qualitätsmerkmal ist, die Biomaster kommt ja ohne aus. 

Siehe im Vergleich die Ryobi Arctica

http://www.ebay.de/itm/RYOBI-Arctic...hash=item33a41ff4f6:m:m_V_xwCdSK0aej1kb_W2Z7w


----------



## Nevisthebrave (25. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Spinnrollenvergleich bis ca. 200,- Euro (+/-)*



geomujo schrieb:


> Ich  für meinen Teil hab mir gerade im Laden eine ganz neue Abu Revo Premier  Spin 10 bestellt. Technisch sicherlich ganz weit oben anzusiedeln zu  einem vernünftigen Preis, der sogar genau in dein Budget passt.
> Dafür  bekomme ich dann auch Carbon an allen Ecken und Enden und kriege damit  4,5kg Bremsleistung bei nur 181g! Da ist Shimano meilenweit entfernt  von. Auch hier werkelt ein kaltgefrästes Alu-Getriebe in einer X-Cräftic Alu-Getriebebox. Für die feine Spinangelei braucht es kein Edelstahl-Getriebe. Manche haben sogar nur ein Kuntstoffgetriebe.


das geht aber immer zu Lasten der Langlebigkeit.
Carbon ist nix für die Ewigkeit. fängt bei Fahrradrahmen an und hört bei Rollen auf. 
Meine Meinung…Meine Erfahrungen.


----------



## Nevisthebrave (25. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Spinnrollenvergleich bis ca. 200,- Euro (+/-)*



as-ice schrieb:


> Also ich glaube nicht, dass viel Carbon unbedingt ein Qualitätsmerkmal ist, die Biomaster kommt ja ohne aus.
> 
> Siehe im Vergleich die Ryobi Arctica
> 
> http://www.ebay.de/itm/RYOBI-Arctic...hash=item33a41ff4f6:m:m_V_xwCdSK0aej1kb_W2Z7w



genau so!
Danke, ne Biomaster will nicht Carbon sein!


----------



## Dakarangus (25. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Spinnrollenvergleich bis ca. 200,- Euro (+/-)*



Nevisthebrave schrieb:


> ich hab letztes Jahr drei *Ryobi Slammer *geschrottet. am Anfang laufen sie Top, aber die Toleranzen werden immer größer und die Schmierintervalle immer kürzer. Ist natürlich auch dem Leichtbau geschuldet. Jetzt angle ich lieber etwas korpulenter und hab ein Jahr Ruhe!



Da muss ein Fehler vorliegen, die gibt es nicht. Die Slammer wird von penn gebaut und um die kann es sich nicht handeln, die kannst du zur not auch abschrauben und als abtötet benutzen 
Welche Rolle war das?


----------



## Nevisthebrave (25. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Spinnrollenvergleich bis ca. 200,- Euro (+/-)*



Dakarangus schrieb:


> Da muss ein Fehler vorliegen, die gibt es nicht. Die Slammer wird von penn gebaut und um die kann es sich nicht handeln, die kannst du zur not auch abschrauben und als abtötet benutzen
> Welche Rolle war das?


ja sorry. ist die Ryobi Slam
fast täglich gefischt


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (25. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Spinnrollenvergleich bis ca. 200,- Euro (+/-)*



geomujo schrieb:


> Es  gibt so ein paar Punkte da unterscheiden sich teure und günstige Rollen  ganz gewaltig. Teurere Rollen sind stets darauf bedacht durch Einsatz  neuerster Materialien das Gewicht zu reduzieren



'Ne neue TP oder die aktuelle Stella FI wiegen mehr als die Rarenium und beide bieten auch nicht wirklich neueste Materialien.Eher  altbewährtes im überarbeiteten Kleid.

Coresolid vs.Lightweight Philosophie

So einfach ist Qualität nun doch nicht mit einem weniger an Gewicht festzumachen?

Jedes(!) Material hat spezifische Vor-und Nachteile.Wer seine Rolle "prügeln" will/muss,hat zumeist andere Kriterien im Blick als der UL oder L Ruten Freak.

Den Hype um Verbundstoffe sehe ich auch etwas kritisch..was als Material für eine Motorhaube oder Tragfläche taugt, muss an anderen Einsatzorten noch lange nicht uneingeschränkt Langzeittauglich sein.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (25. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Spinnrollenvergleich bis ca. 200,- Euro (+/-)*



as-ice schrieb:


> Ich war im Laden und habe eine Biomaster für 210 Euro und eine Zauber für 80 Euro in der Hand gehabt. Abgesehen vom Design habe ich keine krassen Unterschiede gesehen. Laufruhe, Handling, Gewicht usw. fast identisch.


Die stammen ja auch von der gleichen Urmutter ab, die eine direkt, die andere als heimlicher Bastard-Clone! :m

Primär wesentlich im direkten Vergleich für den Spinner ist, dass die Ryobi Zauber eine langsame Wormshaft-Schnurverlegung hat, da macht sie leider beim Einsatz sehr dünner Dyneemaschnüre sowie geringem Köderzug öfter mal Schnurschlaufen und nachfolgend Tüdel. Somit schlechter geeignet als der Zweigeschwindigkeitshub der Biomaster. Dafür ist die Wicklung der Zauber eben noch enger (paralleler) beieinander, sieht sogar besser aus. Monofil oder glatte (Thermofusion-) Dyneema, da punktet die Zauber.
Dann hat Zauber noch eine Schwester (ja sogar einige viele ), eben die Ryobi Excia, die hat das alte schnelle Wormshaftverlegesystem von Shimano drin (was Shimano nicht mehr anbietet  ), damit ist die Wicklung nochmal erheblich zuverlässiger (steiler Cross-Wrap). 
Auch die Excenter-Schwestern Applause und Blue/Black/ZaltArc wickeln schneller als Zauber, damit liegt die Dyneema brauchbar gekreuzt, aber nicht ganz so schön wie beim Wormshaft. 

Der Rotor aus Metall ist auch selten geworden, die Modelle Applause und Zauber sowie die Clones von Spro bieten das, ABU Söron und Penns auch.
Ansonsten sind aber sehr viele Kunststoffrotoren oder sogar etliche Teile mehr aus Kunststoff oder faserverstärktem Kunststoff verbaut, gerade bei Shimano und eben auch in hohen Preisregionen. Ein Rotor aus Metall ist immer noch am härtesten wirkend, ist stabil bei Überlast und vermeidet eine Federstelle mit Verlust beim optimal-taktilen Schnurkontakt. Der Kunststoff macht die Rolle aber auch elastischer gegen fiese Schläge und nützt da manchmal, besonders den (Nicht-)Schadensmeldungen beim Hersteller.

Das Thema Schmierung ab Werk hat sich überall nicht gerade verbessert, der Abstand ist geschmolzen. Hierbei war Shimano aber mal vorbildlich und führend.

Insgesamt für den Preisbereich gerade oben bei 200€ würde ich die Biomaster und hier besonders die 4000FB ganz nach oben stellen -- wenn man sich eine Rolle kauft.

Ryobis Zauber und Konsorten samt Spros bieten einem echte Vorteile, wenn man eine Systemrolle sucht, also viele Varianten, Getriebe und Auslegungen, basierend auf einem Grundaufbau, hohe Kompatibiltät von Spulen und gleichartige Bedienung und Kurbelgefühl, also was für die Eingewöhnung. Eine Rollenfamilie für fast alles. 

An Rollengrößen ist aber die ABU Sorön noch mehr on top, da bekommt man kleinste Vollmetallrollen und fein wachsende Größen bis zur ganz großen hoch, sowas wie die Sorön 60 fürs schwere Spinnen fehlt bei Shimano fast komplett, und unter Preisgesichtspunkten eben auch konkurrenzlos. Haben zwar die Varianten rediziert, im ABU Schweden 2015 ist die Sorön STX aber immer noch drin (im allzeit-erotischen ehemaligen Stella FA Design ), inzwischen in DE wieder teurer, aber mit 120-150 € (im ebay) verfügbar und hier haargenau reinpassend. Ist auch nicht perfekt samt paar Kritikpunkten, aber sehr viel stabile Rolle fürs Geld.

So gesehen würde ich 4 stark differiende Rollenklassen aufmachen, selbst Shimano 2015 hat das erkannt :m

1) Shimano Wormshafter Standard, Queen 200 unter haarscharfer Ausschöpfung des Budgets ist aktuell die Biomaster FB :m

2) Wenn superleicht sein soll, funktioniert die Shimano Rarenium und passt genau für feine Anwendungen, sofern man die nicht überlastet (und evtl. erstmal richtig gut nachschmiert).

3) Richtig stabil und günstig fängt erstmal mit P wie Penn an, Slammer, Spinfisher, auch Sargus-Familie, viel derbe Rolle für kleines Geld, hier eher um 100 angesiedelt als oben im Preisbereich.

4) stabil als Kompromiss von 1)+3): Ryobi und Spros Clone, viel geklont von einer Stella, mit hoher Belastungsresistenz fast einer Slammer. Dann gefolgt von der ABU Sorön, die mehr dem Daiwa-Cloning made by Okuma folgen.

5) andere - die ich hier vergessen habe, und falls vorhanden und relevant :m


----------



## as-ice (25. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Spinnrollenvergleich bis ca. 200,- Euro (+/-)*

das war doch mal ein Beitrag..... Danke


----------



## geomujo (25. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Spinnrollenvergleich bis ca. 200,- Euro (+/-)*

Das mit der Sorön unterschreibe ich.
Gerade die kleinen Modelle haben es mir angetan. Vollmetallkontsruktion bei 220g und sehr sehr starker Bremse. Dazu 2 gleichwertige Spulen mit unterschiedlichem Fassungsvermögen. 2 fach kugelgelagerter Knauf und 2-fach gelagerte Spule bekommt man bei Daiwa erst jenseits der 400€ Marke. Das Getriebe der Sorön ist erstklassig.

Nicht jedes Carbon bricht irgendwann. Nur wenn man damit unsachgemäß umgeht verschleißt es. Sonst verschleißen einzig und allein die Carbon-Bremsscheiben. In der Spule ist Carboneinsatz im High-End-Bereich durchaus normal, OK bei Shimano vielleicht nicht, aber Die sind ja auch nicht im Stande vernünftige Rollenfüße zu kontsruieren. 

Das hochwertige Verbundmaterialien wie das Zaion schlechter sein sollen als Metall, den Beweis bleibst du aber schuldig.


----------



## as-ice (25. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Spinnrollenvergleich bis ca. 200,- Euro (+/-)*

Kann mir jemand sagen, ob die Sorön Spiel im Antriebsstrang hat? Ich habe aktuell eine SPRO XTR im Einsatz, das wackeln der Kurbel und dadurch entstandene Schlackern beim drehen geht mir echt auf die Nerven.


----------



## geomujo (25. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Spinnrollenvergleich bis ca. 200,- Euro (+/-)*

Hat sie nicht. Drehgefühl ist sehr direkt ohne Spiel. Insgesamt ist die sehr agil. Ferner wird die Kurbel per Wormshaft verschraubt, hat also keine Achse, die sitzt bombenfest. Kurbelradius beträgt 5,5cm bei 20/40er Modell.


----------



## as-ice (25. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Spinnrollenvergleich bis ca. 200,- Euro (+/-)*

Die STX gefällt mir ganz gut. Habe viel positives darüber gelesen, vorallem die Langlebigkeit scheint extrem zu sein. Ich glaube ich bestell mir eine. Zumindest angucken schadet nicht.

Welche Größe würded Ihr zum Jiggen nehmen? Von der Schnurfassung wäre die STX20 ausreichend, kenne die Rolle aber nicht, vielleicht dann doch eher STX40. Eine Shimanski würde ich auf jedem Fall in der 4000er Größe nehmen.


----------



## geomujo (25. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Spinnrollenvergleich bis ca. 200,- Euro (+/-)*

In anbetracht der starken Bremse reicht eigentlich eine 20er. Der Gewichtsunterschied ist aber nicht sehr groß, um die 30g. Die 40er hat einen dicken T-Knauf, die 10/20er haben eine I-Knauf. Die Kurbeln sind gegeneinander austauschbar bei den Größen 10/20/40.

Die Spule misst 4,2cm im Durchmesser beim 20er Modell. Beim 40er 2-3mm größer. Schnureinzug ist also fast gleich.

Man kann sie auch rel. einfach selbst warten und wenns drauf ankommt auch komplett zerlegen. Es gibt auch bebilderte Anleitungen dazu.


----------



## RayZero (26. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Spinnrollenvergleich bis ca. 200,- Euro (+/-)*

Wenn man eine robuste Rolle zum Spinnfischen auf Zander sucht, gerade in hängerträchtigen Gewässern, dann würde ich bis 200€ immer zur Stradic FJ bzw. zur neuen Stradic FK greifen. Ist eine grundsolide Rolle mit Metallgehäuse und Alugetriebe, welche eine sehr gute und feine Bremse hat und sich recht angenehm kurbelt. Dazu kommt die hohe Übersetzung, die beim Jiggen bzw. Faulenzen m.M.n recht komfortabel ist.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (26. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Spinnrollenvergleich bis ca. 200,- Euro (+/-)*

as-ice war aber schon bei der Sorön STX 40 angekommen, das ist erwiesenmaßen was feines und robustes.

Was Belastbarkeit betrifft ist die Stradic schon durch ihre hohe Übersetzung eine Schwachrolle, und ob die FK (leider nur als HG in DE) wirklich so haltbar*er* ist wie Shimano meint sie CoreSolid verbessert zu haben, das muss man erstmal 2 Jahre abwarten ... 
Plötzlich sind nämlich auch alle die alten Modelle CoreSolid, außer die C-Plastik-Rollen - die jetzt vornehm LightWeight heißen (also gut für Goldfische und so ) , was den Wert dieses Stempels CoreSolid sofort drastisch gemindert hat - ist leider nix neues nicht. :g

CoreSolid heißt für mich ganz real faktisch realisiert Tuff-Body und X-Cräftic, da müssen die anderen Hersteller erstmal wieder ran robben und sich beweisen ...


----------



## geomujo (26. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Spinnrollenvergleich bis ca. 200,- Euro (+/-)*

Mit der Sorön bist du da wirklich am besten dran. Vor allem bei DEM Preis! Da kannste dir bei der Konkurrenz n Wolf suchen bis du da was gleichwertiges bekommst. Ferner hat sich die Sorön definitiv im Alltag tausender Nutzer bewährt. Mit dem fast baugleichen Vorgängermodell der Cardinal 800 ist diese Rolle nun schon fast 10 Jahre auf dem Markt.
Kannst also davon ausgehen, dass sie sich bewährt hat. Auch im 2016er Katalog ist sie wieder drin. Sie hat schon Orra's und Revo's in rauen Mengen kommen und gehen sehen. Die Sorön ist bei Abu eine Konstante. 

Die Stradic reicht nicht ansatzweise an die Qualität der Sorön heran. das fängt mit billigen nicht gelagerten Knäufen an und endet bei einem im Vgl. zur Sorön schwergängigen Getriebe. Die Sorön ist getriebemäßig mindestens mit einer Luvias zu vergleichen was Agilität, Kraft und Leichtgängigkeit angeht.


----------



## PirschHirsch (26. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Spinnrollenvergleich bis ca. 200,- Euro (+/-)*

Vor allem, weil der TE ja am (steinigen) Rhein angeln will. Und da zumindest theoretisch auch mal richtig kräftige Kopfgewichte braucht.

Die Fische selbst sind ein Belastungsfaktor. 

Der andere - und IMO auf lange Sicht viel heftigere, sofern keine Großwaller im Spiel sind - besteht aus Hängern (nicht unbedingt wg. Lösen derselben [was man besser nicht über die Rolle macht], sondern wg. automatischem Anschlagreinzimmern bei Bissverdacht) und vor allem in schweren Ködern im Dauerbetrieb.

Insbesondere bei letzteren wirkt eine hohe ÜS sehr kontraproduktiv in puncto Rollenhaltbarkeit. Und ist ansonsten einfach nur stressig, sofern man nicht nur ausschließlich jiggen will.

Somit erachte ich eine STX 40 da als sehr gute Wahl.


----------



## jkc (26. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Spinnrollenvergleich bis ca. 200,- Euro (+/-)*

Hi, hat jemand nen Foto von der Wicklung der Sorön mit dünner gefl. Zanderschnur zur Hand? Die Bilder bei Google sind da nicht wirklich tauglich. 

Dank und Gruß JK


----------



## geomujo (26. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Spinnrollenvergleich bis ca. 200,- Euro (+/-)*

Der Spulenhub ist sehr groß. Es ergibt sich eine schöne Kreuzwicklung deutlich weiter gefächert als bei Daiwa-Rollen. Für feine Braids genau das richtige zumal die Spule auch 2 Gummiringe hat sodass man Braids direkt aufspulen kann.


----------



## PirschHirsch (26. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Spinnrollenvergleich bis ca. 200,- Euro (+/-)*

Ich kenn die Bilder von dem Abu-Teamangler, der hat glaube ich ne 0,17er Spiderwire in Rot auf der STX 40. Sieht für mich sehr OK aus.

Das ist aber halt schon ne Hechtschnur...

Ödöth: Hier wiedergefunden:

http://www.eu.purefishing.com/blogs...2014/01/15/langzeittest-abu-garcia-soron-stx/


----------



## Revilo62 (26. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Spinnrollenvergleich bis ca. 200,- Euro (+/-)*

ist schon interessant, wie Äpfel und Birnen miteinander verglichen werden.
Natürlich gibt es immer wieder Leute, die sich an Shimano scheuern, aber ein gutes Produkt wie die Stradic so zu zerreissen
.........
Was ist bitteschön an der Stradic schwergängig, mal abgesehen, dass eine hohe Übersetzung nun mal höhere Anlaufkräfte benötigt, die Sorön hat ja nunmal ne 5er-Standardübersetzung

Ich bin auch nicht mit allem zufrieden, was Shimano (nicht)macht, aber man muss dennoch nicht alles zerreissen.
Mich stört am allermeisten, dass praktisch mit jedem Katalog das Rad neu erfunden wird und Modellreihen hinzukommen, die eigentlich kein Mensch braucht und immer mehr Plastebomber das Licht der Welt erblicken, aber offensichtlich nur in Europa.

Tight Lines aus Berlin :vik:


----------



## geomujo (26. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Spinnrollenvergleich bis ca. 200,- Euro (+/-)*

Man, das Getiebe war unter aller Sau im Vergleich zur Sorön. Kann ich auch nicht ändern.


----------



## jkc (26. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Spinnrollenvergleich bis ca. 200,- Euro (+/-)*



PirschHirsch schrieb:


> ...
> Ödöth: Hier wiedergefunden:
> 
> http://www.eu.purefishing.com/blogs...2014/01/15/langzeittest-abu-garcia-soron-stx/



Hi, danke fürn Link aber auch die Bilder finde ich bescheiden und das was ich glaube zu sehen haut mich nicht um.

Grüße JK


----------



## geomujo (26. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Spinnrollenvergleich bis ca. 200,- Euro (+/-)*

http://elmujo.spdns.eu/bftp/Bilder/Angeln/Soron/STX/
Da gibt es ein paar Detailbilder von einer STX40 die ich im Sommer verkauft habe.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (26. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Spinnrollenvergleich bis ca. 200,- Euro (+/-)*



Revilo62 schrieb:


> Was ist bitteschön an der Stradic schwergängig, mal abgesehen, dass eine hohe Übersetzung nun mal höhere Anlaufkräfte benötigt


Du sagst es doch selber: höhere Anlaufkräfte, das ist vielen ein echtes Graus, sozusagen das oberpfui.
Die Haltbarkeit des Getriebes wird dadurch auch nicht besser.
Im wesentlichen sind die hoch übersetzten Stradic's mit 1:6,x sehr gut darin, weitgehend unbelastete Schnur einzuholen, das sollte man ihr lassen.


----------



## geomujo (26. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Spinnrollenvergleich bis ca. 200,- Euro (+/-)*

Also die Ballistic Ex H dreht hoch läuft aber um Welten besser als die Stradic. Anlaufschwierigkeiten hat sie aber auch. Aber wenn sie läuft läuft sie wie Butter. Die Stradic dagegen ist auch bei niedriger Übersetzung nicht ansatzweise so leichtgängig.

Die Getriebe der günstigen Shimanos kannste fast alle vergessen.


----------



## Revilo62 (26. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Spinnrollenvergleich bis ca. 200,- Euro (+/-)*

Ich finde dennoch, dass man dann nicht generalisieren sollte, ich habe seit 10 Jahren ne 5000er Stradic im Einsatz und dass auf den Bodden und auch im Binnenbereich, regelmäßig gepflegt und geschmiert, ja sie läuft immer noch besser, wie alle danach gekauften , dazu kommt noch ne 2500er , seit ca. 5 Jahren und sie verrichtet ihren Dienst beim Zanderangeln.
Zugegeben, mich interessiert auch ABU im Stationärbereich nicht, hat viele Gründe , dennoch ... wenn sie gut ist ist sie gut,
ich würde sie aber nicht madig machen.
Das ist das, was mich an manchen Beiträgen von Dir stört und eins kannst Du mir ruhig glauben, ich hab schon einiges an Rollen zerlegt und die hießen Caldia, CI4+, Stella

Tight Lines aus Berlin :vik:


----------



## RayZero (26. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Spinnrollenvergleich bis ca. 200,- Euro (+/-)*



geomujo schrieb:


> Also die Ballistic Ex H dreht hoch läuft aber um Welten besser als die Stradic. Anlaufschwierigkeiten hat sie aber auch. Aber wenn sie läuft läuft sie wie Butter. Die Stradic dagegen ist auch bei niedriger Übersetzung nicht ansatzweise so leichtgängig.
> 
> Die Getriebe der günstigen Shimanos kannste fast alle vergessen.



Ich habe auch beide Rollen - Ballistic EX 2500H und Shimano Stradic 2500 FK Hagane what ever. Hatte auch die 4000er Stradic FJ.

Um jetzt mal Ballistic und Stradic zu vergleichen:
Beides sehr schöne Rollen mit sanftem, ruckelfreiem Lauf. 
Die Übersetzung der Ballistic ist mit 5:6:1 noch ein Stück niedriger als die der Stradic FK mit 6:0:1. Der Schnureinzug der beiden Rollen unterscheidet sich allerdings nur um 4cm! Der Stradic würde ich aber in Punkto Stabilität und Robustheit um einiges mehr zutrauen (Metall vs. Zaion). Auch die Bremse gefällt mir bei der Stradic um einiges besser - die lässt sich einfach schöner Einstellen. Ich weiß jetzt nicht ob meine Ballistic defekt ist bzw. ordnungsgemäß funktioniert, denn da muss man ganz schön lange drehen bis sie wirklich zu ist.

Ich sehe die Rollen ziemlich gleich auf - kann zur Stradic FJ und FK stand heute absolut nichts negatives berichten. Der hier so oft angesprochene Anlaufwiderstand ist doch in der Praxis beim Jiggen/Faulenzen der art gering, dass er mir persönlich a) nichts aus macht und deswegen b) auch nicht großartig auffällt.


----------



## geomujo (26. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Spinnrollenvergleich bis ca. 200,- Euro (+/-)*

Ja ich muss bei der Ballistic auch ewig drehen bis die Bremse wirkt.
Mir gehts nicht um das Andrehen, sondern um den kontinuierlichen Lauf.  Da hat die Stradic deutlich das Nachsehen.


----------



## sam1000-0 (26. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Spinnrollenvergleich bis ca. 200,- Euro (+/-)*

Wie sieht es mit dem Anlaufwiederstand bei den
Caldia  SHA aus?
Merkt man da was bei ankurbeln? Wer fischt sie denn und
kann was dazu beitragen?


----------



## randio (26. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Spinnrollenvergleich bis ca. 200,- Euro (+/-)*



geomujo schrieb:


> Also die Ballistic Ex H dreht hoch läuft aber um Welten besser als die Stradic. Anlaufschwierigkeiten hat sie aber auch. Aber wenn sie läuft läuft sie wie Butter. Die Stradic dagegen ist auch bei niedriger Übersetzung nicht ansatzweise so leichtgängig.
> 
> Die Getriebe der günstigen Shimanos kannste fast alle vergessen.



Totaler Kappes!
Die neue Stradic FK 15 mit normaler Übersetzung aus Japan läuft einfach traumhaft smooth. Zugegeben, die älteren Modelle inkl. hoher Anlaufwiederstand hauen mich nicht um.
Das liegt aber auch daran, dass ich sonst meist Fireblood oder Vanquish fische. Das ist dann natürlich ein unfairer Vergleich.

Aber die Stradic FK kannste nicht mit der Sorön vergleichen. Eventuell ist die Sorön langlebiger, aber das wird sich erst in 3-5 Jahren zeigen.

Du musst doch aber auch im Vorfeld diese Rollen mal gefischt haben, bevor du immer solche Urteile von dir gibst.

Das macht dich alles andere als glaubwürdig...


----------



## angler1996 (26. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Spinnrollenvergleich bis ca. 200,- Euro (+/-)*



randio schrieb:


> Totaler Kappes!
> Die neue Stradic FK 15 mit normaler Übersetzung aus Japan läuft einfach traumhaft smooth. Zugegeben, die älteren Modelle inkl. hoher Anlaufwiederstand hauen mich nicht um.
> Das liegt aber auch daran, dass ich sonst meist Fireblood oder Vanquish fische. Das ist dann natürlich ein unfairer Vergleich.
> 
> ...



 Seit wann sind Deiner Meinung nach die 800/ Sorön STX auf dem Markt und wie lange diverse Stradic's insofern da noch was baugleich ist mit der Stradic Ur?


----------



## Angler9999 (26. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Spinnrollenvergleich bis ca. 200,- Euro (+/-)*

Wie stellt ihr den Unterschied des angeblichen hohen anlaufwiederstandes fest? Habt ihr nach 15 Minuten Muskelkater in den Armen?
Meiner Meinung nach ist der so gering und ohne maßgebliche Bedeutung.

Ich besitze zwei der FJ ' s. Die 4000 er und die 5000er.


----------



## ulfisch (26. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Spinnrollenvergleich bis ca. 200,- Euro (+/-)*

Eben, der Anlaufwiederstand ist doch nur beim trocken Kurbeln bemerkbar, vielleicht noch beim Faulenzen aber...
@TE
wie oft wirst Du denn fischen?
1x pro Tag
1x pro Woche usw.

Wenn du nicht fast täglich Angeln gehst, ist das mit der Langlebigkeit so ne Sache


----------



## geomujo (26. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Spinnrollenvergleich bis ca. 200,- Euro (+/-)*

Beim twitchen merkt man schnell welche Rolle agil ist und welche nicht. Es ist träger in der Rotor-Beschleunigung.

Die Sorön wurde auf der ICast 2006 vorgestellt. Die Cardinal 800 dürfte um den Jahrtausenwechsel herausgekommen sein. Überarbeitet wurden anscheinend nur Spule und Kurbel.


----------



## as-ice (26. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Spinnrollenvergleich bis ca. 200,- Euro (+/-)*

Oh, es wird immer technischer, finde ich gut. Da lernt man was dazu...
  Da ich offensichtlich nicht so viel kein Knowhow habe wie meisten hier in der Diskussionsrunde, habe mich letztendlich aus logischen Gründen für die Sorön entschieden. 
  Vielleicht sieht es der Eine oder Andere so ähnl. wie ich. 
  Zur Wahl standen Stradic, Rarenium, Biomaster und dann wurde noch die Sorön eingeworfen.
  Ich denke ich gehe hauptsächlich in der kalten Jahreszeit Jiggen, da lässt man es eh langsamer angehen. Ob man hier unbedingt die höhere Übersetzung braucht ist für mich fraglich. Ich komme persönlich auch mit einer 5-er Übersetzung gut klar. 
  Die Rarenium wird soviel ich weiß ohne Ersatzspule verkauft, kauft man eine nach  ist man preislich nicht mehr weit von der Biomaster entfernt.  Die wiederrum etwas stabiler zu sein scheint und bei den vielen Hängern am Rhein ist das sicherlich in Sachen Langlebigkeit ein wichtiger Punkt. Zudem oute ich mich als Ersatzspulen-Fan.
  Dann kam der Vorschlag mit der Sorön. Mag schon sein, dass die Sorön im Vergleich zu der Biomaster optisch etwas Minderwertiger daherkommt, was auch in Foren oft bemängelt wird. Dennoch ist die Sorön ein sehr robuste, laufruhige und langlebige Rolle. Die Meinungen sind hier eindeutig.
  Und schließlich bekomme ich zum Preis einer Biomaster zwei Sorön inkl. Schnur. Ich kann mir eine aufs "Lager" legen und habe dann insgesamt vier Spulen. Wenn eine Rolle hops geht, habe ich sofort Ersatz. So gesehen bin ich dann die nächsten Jahrzehnte in der Rollenangelegenheit bedient.
  Die Sorön STX habe ich im Netz übrigens für 92,- Euro gefunden.


----------



## randio (26. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Spinnrollenvergleich bis ca. 200,- Euro (+/-)*



geomujo schrieb:


> Beim twitchen merkt man schnell welche Rolle agil ist und welche nicht. Es ist träger in der Rotor-Beschleunigung.



Da gebe ich dir absolut recht! Allerdings merkste das auch enorm beim jiggen. Nehmen wir die z.B. Sustain, die Rolle mit "hoher" Übersetzung zur Rolle mit "normaler" Übersetzung ist ein Unterschied wie Tag und Nacht.

@as-ice
Wenn dir eine ROBUSTE, etwas gröbere Rolle lieber ist, dann biste mit der Sorön gut bedient. Die STX aber mit aktuellen Shimanos zu vergleichen, ist wie der Vergleich mit Äpfel und Birnen. Wenn man die überhaupt Firmenübergreifend vergleichen kann/sollte, dann am ehesten mit der Stradic FC.
Ein Arbeitstier halt...


----------



## RayZero (26. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Spinnrollenvergleich bis ca. 200,- Euro (+/-)*

Hohe Übersetzungen haben bei mir beim Hard Bait angeln gar nichts verloren. Gerade beim twitchen aber auch bei Cranks sind langsame Übersetzungen viel angenehmer und sinnvoller. Die Cranks kann man schön langsam Wobbeln und beim
Twitchen muss man ja nur lose Schnur einkurbeln. Mit Ausnahme am Bach - hier komm ich mit der Stradic CI4+ 2500 super zurecht vor allem wenn man mal mit der Strömung einholt. Ansonsten kann ich mir noch eine Highspeed Rolle beim Rapfen angeln vorstellen, aber auf die gehe ich nicht gezielt.


----------



## Taxidermist (26. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Spinnrollenvergleich bis ca. 200,- Euro (+/-)*



> Ich denke ich gehe hauptsächlich in der kalten Jahreszeit Jiggen, da  lässt man es eh langsamer angehen. Ob man hier unbedingt die höhere  Übersetzung braucht ist für mich fraglich. Ich komme persönlich auch mit  einer 5-er Übersetzung gut klar.


Mach dir da mal keine Sorgen, es gibt halt Leute die ein schnelles Anjiggen bevorzugen, die schwören dann auch auf hoch übersetzte Rollen wie die Stradic.
Die anderen gibt es aber auch, so wie ich, mit der lahmen 4,8:1 Biomaster!
Man macht dann eben eine Kurbelumdrehung mehr.
Wobei ich noch dazu behaupte, dass ein schnelles Anjiggen auf unsere ebenso ziemlich lahmen Süsswasserräuber (Ausnahme Rapfen!) gar keinen rechten Sinn macht, da die Bisse sowieso zu 99% in der Absinkphase erfolgen.
Und dabei ist es dann auch egal, welche Haspel mit welcher Übersetzung an deiner Rute hängt!

Jürgen


----------



## geomujo (26. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Spinnrollenvergleich bis ca. 200,- Euro (+/-)*

Ja, eine Biomaster ist eine ganz andere Erscheinung als die Sorön. Auch sonst sind die teuren Shimanos vollgestopft mit Features, da kann die Sorön nicht ganz mithalten. Aber wenns um das Getriebe geht, ziehen sie auf jeden Fall wieder gleich. Und 100€ für eine rundum solide Rolle über die sich eigentlich noch nie einer ernsthaft beschwert hat bekommt man auch nicht überall. Und einen richtigen Schnitzer erlaubt sie sich auch nicht.
Im Angelalltag ist sie eine sichere Bank die viel Freude bereitet.

Die Optik mit Blau und Gold passt eigentlich auch sehr gut zusammen. Es gibt viel hässlichere Rollen (man denke an die neue Mag Pro oder so Schwarz/Weiss-Combos a la Revo, auch die Stradics sind keine wirkliche Augenweide).

http://www.alanhawk.com/reviews/soro.html
Hier wird eine Sorön zerlegt
"Abu does not say how this heavy  gauge gear is manufactured, and I got confused about for some time. The  accuracy of the teeth does not correspond to a typical cheap casting,  yet on closer examination there are* no machining or cutting marks*. The  sprue marks around its shaft though leave little doubt that it's made by  casting *molten metal,* and that would make it an advanced casting  process that creates a highly accurate part in a way that I haven't seen  before."



Hier kam wohl ein spezielles Gussverfahren zum Einsatz statt dem üblichen Fräsverfahren


----------



## Taxidermist (26. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Spinnrollenvergleich bis ca. 200,- Euro (+/-)*

@Geomujo, ich wollte den TS hier nicht von der Biomaster überzeugen mir gefällt die ABU selbst (für den Preis), sondern nur klar machen, dass die Übersetzungsfrage eine reine Geschmackssache ist.
Es gibt allerdings Angelsituationen wo man auf hoch übersetzte Rollen nicht verzichten kann, die finden aber nicht hierzulande statt, z.B. Speedjiggen auf Meeresräuber in den Tropen.

Jürgen


----------



## geomujo (26. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Spinnrollenvergleich bis ca. 200,- Euro (+/-)*

Da gebe ich dir vollkommen recht. Auch ich hab so manche Rute und Köder wo schnelle Rollen besser sind und der Anlaufwiderstand keine Rolle spielt. Wenns drauf ankommt sollte man aber um diesen Umstand wissen.


----------



## Taxidermist (26. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Spinnrollenvergleich bis ca. 200,- Euro (+/-)*

Zum Thema Übersetzung:
Ich habe einen Kumpel, welcher erst seit kurzem einen Angelschein hat, der an meinem Baggersee mit einer 3500 Penn Spinfisher V (6,2:1) seine Köder immer derart durchs Wasser jagt, dass er deshalb einfach auch weniger fängt.
Wenn wir im Boot stehen und gleichzeitig werfen, gleicher Köder, dann macht er schon seinen nächsten Wurf wärend ich immer noch einhole!
Ich habe ihm schon mehrfach versucht zu erklären, dass er einfach langsamer machen soll, dann wird das auch was mit den Hechten.
Er hat mich dann sogar angepampt, ich solle ihn nicht immer maßregeln.
Ich lasse das jetzt auch sein und er darf sich selbst seine Gedanken machen, warum ich fange und er nicht?
Gerade bei Anfängern kann eine langsam, b.z.w. normal übersetzte Rolle Wunder wirken, was die Fängigkeit angeht!

Jürgen


----------



## PirschHirsch (26. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Spinnrollenvergleich bis ca. 200,- Euro (+/-)*

Ne hohe ÜS nervt auch mit zunehmender Ködermasse bzw. Druckentwicklung.

Wer das nicht glaubt, hängt z. B. einfach mal nen Llungen Lures DC 10 mit zwei 10/0er-Breitblättern an ne hoch übersetzte 4000er (am besten noch mit WS für besonders hohes Foltervergnügen).

Und gucke, wieviele Minuten das Ding dann noch lebt. Sofern es sich überhaupt halbwegs kurbeln lässt.


----------



## Nevisthebrave (26. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Spinnrollenvergleich bis ca. 200,- Euro (+/-)*

Ich hab mal im Eifer des Gefechts ne Rute und Rolle im Set gekauft.
Der Verkäufer, sagte die Rolle sei der absolute "Hammer". Es handelte sich um eine Stradic  4000 FJ. Da hatte ich von Übersetzung noch keine Ahnung und fand sie irgendwie ganz hübsch. Am Wasser dann das böse Erwachen. Für mich als Leierheinz war das nix. Am besten aber der Spruch des Verkäufers eine Woche später..."musste langsamer kurbeln" 
Herrlich...


----------



## PirschHirsch (26. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Spinnrollenvergleich bis ca. 200,- Euro (+/-)*

Klarer Fall von "Fachverkäufer" :q


----------



## angler1996 (26. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Spinnrollenvergleich bis ca. 200,- Euro (+/-)*

Sorry , aber das ist so etwas das Übel an Rollentröds.
 Jeder macht seine eigenen Kriterien, ist ja für Ihn auch ok.
 Nur für Empfehlungen ?
 Hohe Übersetzungen, da geb ich Taxi uneingeschränkt recht, sind im Prinzip für unsere Fische zumindest nicht notwendig.
 Für mich als Kriterium -Langlebigkeit , da wird's aber schon ( außer bei einigen Penn  und der Sorön) enorm schwierig, durch ständig sinnfreie Modellwechsel und damit nicht mehr beschaffbar: Der Rest: Schnurverlegung , Bremse, Service , Material ist schon wieder ein sehr gewagtes Thema als Kriterium, ich muss damit keine Nägel einschlagen, so recht verstehe ich der grundsätzlichen Metallhyp nicht, 
 das war es dann aber auch #h


----------



## Nordlichtangler (26. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Spinnrollenvergleich bis ca. 200,- Euro (+/-)*

Wenn wir schon in der Rollentechnik sind:
Bei Metallmaterialien für die 3 Hauptteile 1) Gehäuseteil mit Fuß, 2) Seitendeckel andere Seite und 3) Rotor, da hat Metall (Aluminium, Magnesium) schon mal den Riesenvorteil mit Gewindeschrauben M3 oder so, in Metallgewinde. Das kann man hunderte mal auseinander und zusammenschrauben. 
Bei den Kunststoffen und Carbon-Kunststoffen müßte eine Buchse eingesetzt sein, das ist aber lange her, als das standardmäßig gemacht wurde. 
Ergo ist dass Ein- und Ausschrauben in ein Kunststoffteil nur sehr begrenzt wiederholbar, und wenn der Manufakturtäter die Schrauben etwas angeknallt hat, dreht man dieses Etwas von Gewinde beim ersten zerlegen gleich mit raus ... insofern bringen große Kunststoffhauptteile schon mal prinzipiell etwas von Einweg- und Wegwerfrolle.

Und nur was man einfach und probemlos auseinandernehmem und wieder leicht zusammenbekommt, und somit erst wirklich gut schmieren kann, das läuft optimal und hält sehr lange. 

Wenigstens Getriebe müssen für besten Lauf in einem vollkommen verzugsfreien Gehäuse gelagert sein, d.h. die Hauptteile 1) und 2) müssen dafür aus Metall sein. Ein Rotor aus Kunststoff ist vergleichsweise weniger schlimm. 
Oder bei puren Kunststoffhauptteilen ist eine Rolle eben auf geringe Belastung ausgelegt.


----------



## randio (26. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Spinnrollenvergleich bis ca. 200,- Euro (+/-)*

@1996

 Auf welcher Basis, wenn nicht eigene "subjektive" Erfahrungen möchtest du denn Rollen empfehlen?

Ich denke der TE wird mit der Rolle glücklich. Er möchte werde die neuste Technik, noch eine extrem "smoothe" Rolle und super schick muss die auch nicht aussehen.

Außerdem haste ja im mittleren Preissegment (Das ist nun mal bei Daiwa und Shimano 130-170 Euro) eine große Streuung bzw. Fertigungstoleranzen. Ich habe mir aus 6 Rarenium Ci4+ die beste rausgesucht und die läuft gefühlt "fast" wie meine Vanquish Rollen. Mit einer davon konnteste aber auch Kaffee mahlen.


----------



## Nevisthebrave (26. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Spinnrollenvergleich bis ca. 200,- Euro (+/-)*



Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Wenn wir schon in der Rollentechnik sind:
> Bei Metallmaterialien für die 3 Hauptteile 1) Gehäuseteil mit Fuß, 2) Seitendeckel andere Seite und 3) Rotor, da hat Metall (Aluminium, Magnesium) schon mal den Riesenvorteil mit Gewindeschrauben M3 oder so, in Metallgewinde. Das kann man hunderte mal auseinander und zusammenschrauben.
> Bei den Kunststoffen und Carbon-Kunststoffen müßte eine Buchse eingesetzt sein, das ist aber lange her, als das standardmäßig gemacht wurde.
> Ergo ist dass Ein- und Ausschrauben in ein Kunststoffteil nur sehr begrenzt wiederholbar, und wenn der Manufakturtäter die Schrauben etwas angeknallt hat, dreht man dieses Etwas von Gewinde beim ersten zerlegen gleich mit raus ... insofern bringen große Kunststoffhauptteile schon mal prinzipiell etwas von Einweg- und Wegwerfrolle.
> ...


dem ist nix hinzuzufügen!


----------



## RayZero (27. Oktober 2015)

Hohe Übersetzungen haben schon ihre Berechtigung. Wenn ich weiß ich fische mit einer Rute nur Gummi - egal ob am Jigkopf, Texas, Carolina oder sonst was, dann ist es die reine Bequemlichkeit. Statt zwei Umdrehungen macht man eine, dann mal wieder eine halbe usw. Wer viel kurbelt und Spaß dran hat, dem wird das auch bei einer niederen Übersetzung komfortabel erscheinen. Aber das ist, wie oben schon angerissen, für mich der einzigste Vorteil einer hohen Übersetzung. Hab mit der Stradic FJ mal einen Wobbler mit ziemlich wuchtigen Körper eingeholt ... Ich dachte da hängt ein Sack Kartoffeln dran. Also bei Hard Baits nur eine geringe Übersetzung mit moderatem Schnureinzug - das habe ich für mich mitgenommen.


----------



## Angler9999 (27. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Spinnrollenvergleich bis ca. 200,- Euro (+/-)*

Ihr habt recht, wenn mit der Stadic am See irgendwelche Löder langsam präsentiert werden. Für das filigrane Spinnfischen würde ich die auch nicht nehmen. Dafür gibt es geeignetere Rollen. Wobei es mit der Stradic eben auch hevorrageng geht.  

Die etwas höhere Übersetzung hilft jedoch beim Angeln auf dem Kutter oder vom treibenden Boot. Wenn du hier auf der Lee Seite angelst, wirst du dich freuen das du mit dem Schnureinzug hinterherkommst. Da ist die Rolle sowas von Top.

Ebenso, wenn du eine stabile Rolle suchst, die lange halten soll. Das geht vom Aalangeln bis zu sonstwas angeln. Überall wo du sonst mit ner Plastikrolle etwas vorsichtiger sein musst.


----------



## PirschHirsch (27. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Spinnrollenvergleich bis ca. 200,- Euro (+/-)*

Ich hab immer Gummi, (Druck-) Blech und Hardbaits dabei.

Da ist mir son Hoch-ÜS-Brett einfach zu unflexibel. Ich will spontan und problemlos zwischen ganz verschiedenen Ködern wechseln können.

Insofern kurble ich bei Gummi einfach - wenn's sein muss - schneller/öfter und hab beim Rest entspannt meine Ruhe.

Zumal ich auch bei Wärme total auf Slo-Mo-Köderführung stehe - bin überzeugter "Abkratz-Abzucker". 

Da kommt ständiges Selbstbremsenmüssen wegen Hoch-ÜS äußerst stressig.

Hab keinen Bock, nur wegen unterschiedlicher Rollen-ÜS zwei Combos mitschleppen zu müssen. Wozu auch, wenn's mit einer einzigen einwandfrei geht.

Ne 6er-ÜS kommt für mich persönlich nur im Rahmen einer reinen Highspeed-Rapfenfräse in Frage - da spart sowas wiederum Stress bzw. Tentakeln am Kurbelarm. In diesem Spezialfall optimal.

Aber für eine möglichst breitbandige bzw. außer-rapfische Anwendung, nee danke.

Zumal ich zu 98 % nur vom Ufer aus angle und somit auch keine Bootsdrift etc. ausgleichen muss.


----------



## Thomas9904 (27. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Spinnrollenvergleich bis ca. 200,- Euro (+/-)*

Ich bin ja Technikdepp und Handwerkslegastheniker...

Sprich:
Keine Ahnung von der Technik und zu doof, selber zu reparieren/schmieren etc..

Ich will (bzw. brauche deswegen) einfach ne solide Spinnrolle die funzt, oder dass man ständig schmieren, warten oder pflegen muss.

Ich möchte mich, da ich solche Threads immer wieder gerne mitlese, bei allen Diskutanten hier bedanken, die so viele unterschiedliche Aspekte, Erfahrungen und Details einbringen..

Macht mich zwar weder zum Techniker noch zum Handwerker - manches beurteilt man dennoch nach der Lektüre so viel unterschiedlicher Meinungen auch selber etwas differenzierter als vorher.

Danke daher an auch alle..


----------



## Guinst (27. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Spinnrollenvergleich bis ca. 200,- Euro (+/-)*

Also ich persönlich komme mit einer hohen Übersetzung gut klar. Einen störenden Anlaufwiederstand nehme ich bei leichteren Ködern (bis ca. 45g) nicht wahr. Bei der Führung merke und sehe ich was der Köder macht. Ich habe kein Problem damit in 'Zeitlupe' zu kurbeln. Ich habe auch nicht das Gefühl mich beim Kurbeln bremsen zu müssen. Ich kurbel einfach so wie es Köder/Situation erfordern und gut. Vorteile hat es meiner Meinung nach, ausser beim Rapfenangeln, bei uns im Süßwasser aber auch nicht. 
Ich denke die Übersetzung ist Geschmackssache wenn ich nicht gerade sehr schwere Köder fische oder im Meer angle.


----------



## fischforsch (27. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Spinnrollenvergleich bis ca. 200,- Euro (+/-)*



geomujo schrieb:


> Die Stradic reicht nicht ansatzweise an die Qualität der Sorön heran. das fängt mit billigen *nicht gelagerten Knäufen* an und endet bei einem *im Vgl. zur Sorön schwergängigen Getriebe*.


Beim "Fach"simpeln aber bitte bei der Wahrheit bleiben und nicht Äpfel mit Birnen vergleichen.

1. Die neuen Stradics (FK-Modell und Ci4-Modell) haben nachweislich ein gelagerten Kurbelknauf (2 Lager am Knauf)

2. Das gefühlt "schwergängigere" Getriebe liegt rein am unterschiedlichen Übersetzungsverhältnis (4,8:1 zu 6,0:1).

Man man man "Experten" unter sich...#d


----------



## RayZero (27. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Spinnrollenvergleich bis ca. 200,- Euro (+/-)*

Die FK ist toll - gefällt mir immer besser. Ich musste sie zwar etwas "einangeln", aber jetzt läuft sie richtig smooth.


----------



## thomas1602 (27. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Spinnrollenvergleich bis ca. 200,- Euro (+/-)*



Guinst schrieb:


> Also ich persönlich komme mit einer hohen Übersetzung gut klar. Einen störenden Anlaufwiederstand nehme ich bei leichteren Ködern (bis ca. 45g) nicht wahr. Bei der Führung merke und sehe ich was der Köder macht. Ich habe kein Problem damit in 'Zeitlupe' zu kurbeln. Ich habe auch nicht das Gefühl mich beim Kurbeln bremsen zu müssen. Ich kurbel einfach so wie es Köder/Situation erfordern und gut. Vorteile hat es meiner Meinung nach, ausser beim Rapfenangeln, bei uns im Süßwasser aber auch nicht.
> Ich denke die Übersetzung ist Geschmackssache wenn ich nicht gerade sehr schwere Köder fische oder im Meer angle.


Seh ich auch so, nur als Ergänzung:
Ich benötige an meiner Bachrute auch ne hohe Übersetzung, da ich meine Wobbler/Spinner schneller als der Bach fließt einholen möchte/muss damit die noch ordentlich laufen.


----------



## Purist (27. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Spinnrollenvergleich bis ca. 200,- Euro (+/-)*



angler1996 schrieb:


> Für mich als Kriterium -Langlebigkeit , da wird's aber schon ( außer bei einigen Penn  und der Sorön) enorm schwierig, durch ständig sinnfreie Modellwechsel und damit nicht mehr beschaffbar: Der Rest: Schnurverlegung , Bremse, Service , Material ist schon wieder ein sehr gewagtes Thema als Kriterium, ich muss damit keine Nägel einschlagen, so recht verstehe ich der grundsätzlichen Metallhyp nicht,
> das war es dann aber auch



Grundsätzlich vermisst man bei Diskussionen zu dem Thema häufig den realen Preis/Leistungsbezug. Man kann eine Rolle so stabil bauen, daß Ersatzteile in 20Jahren nicht fällig werden, man kann aber auch durch gute Modellpflege noch in 40 Jahren kostengünstig Ersatzteile anbieten. Die Tendenz heute ist eher: Gekauft, schon nach wenigen Monaten veraltet und nach 2-4 Jahren gibt's keine Ersatzteile mehr. Das alles muss man auf den Kaufpreis aufschlagen und dadurch ergeben sich interessante Erkenntnisse. 

Metall bleibt trotzem als Material wichtig, weil es stabiler ist. Man kann bei Rollen durchaus Kunststoffe verbauen, aber diese mit Metall zu verstärken fällt heutigen Ingenieuren genauso wenig ein, wie die Tatsache, dass man sich dabei am besten auf den Rotor beschränken sollte, weil der wirklich von geringerem Gewicht profitiert. Ansonsten ist Kunststoff heute eher eine Mischung aus Kosteneinsparung und Leichtigkeitswahn. Warum es ein Hersteller aus Schweden schafft, Rollen für unter 100 € mit einem Edelstahlrahmen anzubieten, sollte einem zu denken geben. Früher hatten Angler noch Muckis und Rollen kaufte man für's Leben und nicht um im aktuellen Modetrend zu sein...


----------



## geomujo (27. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Spinnrollenvergleich bis ca. 200,- Euro (+/-)*

Da ich alle Modelle von der 10 bis zur 70 da habe kann ich auch so einiges berichten über die Sorön STX. Von allen gelieferten hatte nur eine einen Defekt am Schnurlaufröllchen, das anfürsich rel. einfach konstruiert ist. Da schleifte was ganz gewaltig. Wurde eingeschickt und ich bekam eine neue Rolle samt 2 weiterer Spulen. So hab ich jetzt 4 Spulen für die 20er 

Eine andere 40er hat manchmal ein ganz leises klackern, pro Spulenhub einmal. Es ist so leise das man es kaum wahrnimt und es tritt nur bei sehr greinger Lastauf. Hier half kräftiges nachölen des Rotors.
Sonst hat sich keine Rolle bisher einen Ausrutscher geleistet.
Nach eine Jahr Betrieb läuft das Getriebe eigentlich immer besser. Von Abnutzung keine Spur. Schnurfangbügel waren bei allen Modellen korrekt und erfüllen voll ihren Zwek. Einen hässlichen Materialübergang wie bei Daiwa-Bügeln gibt es hier nicht. Das Röllchen ist einfach kugelgelagert. Das Lager scheint von sehr hoher Qualität zusein. Mit entsprechender Schnur und Beringung ist defacto lautloses angeln möglich - auch unter Last und gerade bei den kleineren Modellen.
Kein Knarzen, kein Schleifen, kein Reiben. Nur die großen Modelle erzeugen ein sonores Rauschen des Rotors.

Trockenandrehen bring 5-6 Spulenhübe zu Tage. Zeigt die Kurbel zur Spitze, fangen der Rotor und Kurbel an sich von allein zu drehen aufgrund der Schwerkraft bzw. der Leichtgängigkeit.

Die Schnurverlegung ist schön breit, der Kreuzungswinkel damit schön groß. Allenfalls an den Rändern kann es zum einsinken bei Last kommen.

Die Bremse ist unglaublich stark und man muss auch nicht lange drehen. 2-fache Kugellagerung sorgen für genügend Präzision beim Andrehen. Die Bremse ist per Kreis-Schraube versiegelt und kann mit einfachsten mitteln gewartet werden. Die Bremsschraube könnte etwas griffiger sein.
Die Kurbel ist ein Prunkstück der Rolle. Der Knauf ist leider vernietet und kann nicht gewechselt werden. Somit auch nicht die Lager. Aber das laufverhalten des Knaufs beeindruckt. Da ist einer der größten Unterscheide zu gleichpreisigen Shimanos.
Einmal angedreht will der Knopf garnicht mehr aufhören sich zu drehen ((40/60/70 mit dem T-Knauf). Er ist sowas von leichtgängig ich bin immernoch so beeindruckt davon wie am ersten Tag. Entsprechend verhält sie sich auch bei Last.
Einen Kritikpunkt habe ich aber. Die Kurbelfassung ist nicht immer akkurat gerade ausgerichtet. Ein leichtes Eiern der Kurbel ist bei fast allen Modellen vorhanden. Das macht Daiwa deutlich besser. Das Eiern ist aber sehr klein und beim Kurbeln nicht spürbar. Dafür sitzt sie bombenfest ohne Spiel. Die großen Modelle haben eine Durchgehende Kurbel, die kleinen (40/20/10) eine Gelenkkurbel.

Die großen setze ich an der Wels- und schweren Hechtrute ein, die 40er an einer Mag Pro zum Jerken. Die 10er befeuert eine Destrada S73ML Crank-und Twitch-Rute und die 20er eine Abu Veracity 692M auf der Jagd nach Hechten in unwegsamen Gelände oder für Zander am Kanal.


----------



## Revilo62 (27. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Spinnrollenvergleich bis ca. 200,- Euro (+/-)*

@hans
Was für ein Fett hast Du denn verwendet, ich schmiere meine Stradics mit Penn Lube und bin es zufrieden, auch ein zuviel geht eigentlich fast garnicht, ansonsten habe ich noch ein auf Silikon basierendes Fett aus dem Fachhandel, alle super, auch im tiefsten Winter.
Ich halte es für sehr bedenklich, wenn man am Wasser am Schnurlaufröllchen herumhantiert und es auch noch auseinandernimmt, da kann es schnell zu Problemen kommen. Im Übrigen lege ich den Bügel immer mit der Hand um, schont die Rolle und auch die Schnur. Dieses Schaben hatte ich auch bei meinr 5000er Stradic, ich weiß jetzt nicht, ob es noch aktuell ist, aber das Schnurlaufröllchen ist auf einem Teflonzylinder gelagert, von daher kamen bei meiner Rolle auch die Geräusche, einfach gereinigt und mit Hot Sauce geölt und alles war wieder ok.
Die Doppelkurbel bei der Stradic ist schon so ein Problemfall, bei der Einzelkurbel an der 2500er ist alles chick, ich persönlich bin von der alten Stradic überzeugt und werde mir auch eine 2500er FK Hagane zulegen. 
Über die Red ARC liest man immer wieder unterschiedliches, die einen sind zufrieden, die anderen stöhnen, scheint auch mit den jahren schlechter geworden zu sein, ich habe NUR 2 Passion für die Hälfte der Red ARC und bin von den beiden sehr überrascht, wie sauber die laufen und das für einen kleinen Taler, nehme sie aber nur zum barscheln oder am Bach für Forellen & Co.
Tight Lines aus Berlin :vik:


----------



## randio (27. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Spinnrollenvergleich bis ca. 200,- Euro (+/-)*



Purist schrieb:


> Früher hatten Angler noch Muckis und Rollen kaufte man für's Leben und nicht um im aktuellen Modetrend zu sein...



Nein, früher hatten Angler fette Wampen und vergilbtes Feinripp... Obwohl, was heißt "früher"??? :q

@Ray
Es wurde mal versucht zu ermitteln, was an einem Angeltag weniger anstrengend ist um "ich glaube" 10000m Schnur einzuholen.Das Ergebnis ging interessanterweise recht klar zur niedrigen Übersetzung, da in Relation der zu erbringende Aufwand bei der höher übersetzten Rolle zu groß war.

Aber gut, viele Theorie und Papier ist geduldig.

Anbei, gerade beim Angeln mit Gummi/Finesse ist FÜR MICH eine hohe Übersetzung kontraproduktiv, da ich selten mehr als eine Umdrehungen (maximal mal 2) mache. Eher weniger, bis hin zu einer viertel Umdrehung.


----------



## jkc (27. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Spinnrollenvergleich bis ca. 200,- Euro (+/-)*



geomujo schrieb:


> ...
> Die Bremse ist unglaublich stark und man muss auch nicht lange drehen. 2-fache Kugellagerung sorgen für genügend Präzision beim Andrehen...



Hi, Ehm kapier ich gar nicht #c; was ist an der Bremse Kugelgelagert? Kenne es nur so, dass die Spule auf der Achse Kugelgelagert ist, aber das hat doch nicht wirklich was mit der Bremse am Hut?;+



geomujo schrieb:


> ...
> Einen Kritikpunkt habe ich aber. Die Kurbelfassung ist nicht immer  akkurat gerade ausgerichtet. Ein leichtes Eiern der Kurbel ist bei fast  allen Modellen vorhanden. Das macht Daiwa deutlich besser. Das Eiern ist  aber sehr klein und beim Kurbeln nicht spürbar. ...



Verstehe ich das richtig, dass die Kurbeln nicht sauber achsial ins Getrieberad geschraubt werden? Kann ich mir auch kaum vorstellen, wenn nicht beim Kurbeln, wie merkt man das dann?

Grüße JK


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (27. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Spinnrollenvergleich bis ca. 200,- Euro (+/-)*



randio schrieb:


> Anbei, gerade beim Angeln mit Gummi/Finesse ist FÜR MICH eine hohe Übersetzung kontraproduktiv, da ich selten mehr als eine Umdrehungen (maximal mal 2) mache. Eher weniger, bis hin zu einer viertel Umdrehung.



Dito,mit hohen Übersetzungen bei Gummi/Finesse werde ich auch nicht glücklich.

Köderführung/Tempowechsel/ gehen mir mit Standard-
übersetzungen leichter und auch Gefühlvoller von der Hand.


----------



## as-ice (27. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Spinnrollenvergleich bis ca. 200,- Euro (+/-)*

ich wollte die Sorön gestern bestellen, plötzlich war diese für 92,- Euro auf angel-domäne ausverkauft. 
Wir haben einen Händler in KA, der führt alle hier besprochenen Rollen inkl. der Sorön für knapp über 100,- Euro. Ich bin in der Mittagspause hin und habe mir die Sorön genauer angeschaut. 
Mein Empfinden deckt sich mit vielen Internetaussagen. Läuft gut und sanft in etwa auf Stradic und Rarenium Neveau. Von der schlechen Verarbeitung kann aus meiner Sicht nicht die Rede sein.  Die Lackierung ist nicht unbedingt die beste, aber die verkratzt eh mit der Zeit.
Dann habe ich doch noch die Biomaster in die Hand genommen und hier merkt man in direktem Vergleich, dass eine Biomaster doch ne andere Liga ist. Leichter und geschmeidiger ich habe den Uterschied deutlich gemerkt und habe mich spontan umentschieden.
 Die Biomaster ist die Rolle der Rollen bis 200,- Euro meiner Meinung nach. (in meinem Fall 4000er für 208,- Euro)


----------



## geomujo (27. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Spinnrollenvergleich bis ca. 200,- Euro (+/-)*

Die Lager auf der Spulenachse sorgen dafür dass die Spule leicher andreht, alsow enn die Bremse anfängt zu wirken.

Ja, die Kurbel ist nicht exakt axial orthogonal ausgerichtet. Das hat insofern keinen Einfluss aufs Kurbeln, da der Kurbelkreis nachwie vor perfekt rund ist, er ist nur leicht versetzt. Was du wohl meinst ist wenn die Kurbel ihre Kreisbahn an sich verlässt. Das kann bei Gelenkkurbeln generell immer passieren. Tut es im Falle der Sorön aber nicht. 
Stell dir die Drehbewegung des Knaufes als Scheibe vor dir unendlich groß ist. Im Idealfall zeigt sie parallel zur Rute. Das ist bei der Sorön nicht immer der Fall. Diese Drehfläche kann horizontal und vertikal gekippt sein. Das spür ich beim Kurbeln aber nicht.

Dann Glückwunsch zur neuen Rolle.


----------



## as-ice (27. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Spinnrollenvergleich bis ca. 200,- Euro (+/-)*

Danke, gibt es ein Thread zur Wartung der Biomaster?


----------



## Andal (27. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Spinnrollenvergleich bis ca. 200,- Euro (+/-)*

Ich frage mich grad, wie wir seinerzeit das Angeln mit den Quicks, Mitchells und Shakespeares überhaupt überlebt haben, geschweigen denn Fische gefangen haben! :m

Aber es passt schon. Wenn Geld ausgeben, dann für was G'scheites! #6


----------



## Kaka (27. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Spinnrollenvergleich bis ca. 200,- Euro (+/-)*



as-ice schrieb:


> Die Biomaster ist die Rolle der Rollen bis 200,- Euro meiner Meinung nach. (in meinem Fall 4000er für 208,- Euro)



Klasse Rolle. Ich wiederum finde die günstigere Rarenium besser als die Biomaster. Fische beide. Meiner Meinung nach läuft die "neue" Rarenium FB smoother als die Biomaster FB. Jaja, 10 Angler, elf Meinungen. Jeder muss selber mit seinem Tackle zufrieden sein. Dann passts doch #6


----------



## randio (27. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Spinnrollenvergleich bis ca. 200,- Euro (+/-)*



Kaka schrieb:


> Klasse Rolle. Ich wiederum finde die günstigere Rarenium besser als die Biomaster. Fische beide. Meiner Meinung nach läuft die "neue" Rarenium FB smoother als die Biomaster FB. Jaja, 10 Angler, elf Meinungen. Jeder muss selber mit seinem Tackle zufrieden sein. Dann passts doch #6



Die Erfahrung habe ich definitiv auch gemacht!
Meine Sustain und Rarenium FB laufen "etwas" smoother als die Biomaster. Obwohl meine 2000er Japan Bio auch nicht schlecht ist.

Die 4000er Bio gibbet gerade bei Moritz für 149 Euro.


----------



## Trickyfisher (27. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Spinnrollenvergleich bis ca. 200,- Euro (+/-)*

Hi 
Hab den Trööt mit interesse gelesen und will mich gleich mal mit einer Frage die biomaster betreffend anhängen.
Es gibt ja die Biomaster FB und dann auch noch die (um einiges teurere) Biomaster SW, also die "Salzwasser feste" Ausführung.
Ist da wirklich ein gravierender Unterschied? Ist die SW wirklich stärker in Bezug auf Getriebe, Achse, Bremse usw., also wirklich fürs Meeresangeln (bzw. Wallerangeln bei uns) geeignet oder sind da einfach nur ein paar Dichtungen eingebaut und das Ganze wird dann als "Mittelklasse Stella" verkauft?
Danke schon mal
TL
johannes


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (27. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Spinnrollenvergleich bis ca. 200,- Euro (+/-)*

Hättest du noch mehr zum direkten Vergleich gehabt,wäre auch der umgekehrte Fall denkbar.

Randio hat das richtig beschrieben:



randio schrieb:


> Außerdem haste ja im mittleren Preissegment (Das ist nun mal bei Daiwa und Shimano 130-170 Euro) eine große Streuung bzw. Fertigungstoleranzen. Ich habe mir aus 6 Rarenium Ci4+ die beste rausgesucht und die läuft gefühlt "fast" wie meine Vanquish Rollen. Mit einer davon konnteste aber auch Kaffee mahlen.



Bei meinen letzten Besuchen in 3 Läden, etliche 2500er u.3000er Rare, BM sowie als Hochübersetze die Stradic CI4+ begrabbelt.

Der Laie staunt,der Fachmann wundert sich..[emoji15] 

Mal lief ne Biomaster besser,mal die Rare..manchmal lief auch keine so richtig 100%tig..zumindest nicht für das Geld.

Hatte eine Rare in d.Hand,der ich vom Anlauf glatt 'ne 7er Übersetzung attestiert hätte[emoji3] 

Online Kauf kann da Lotto ähneln.

Witzigerweise hatten die CI4 + Stradics eine deutlich(!) geringere Streuung ..egal in welchem Laden,bis auf eine(aber immer noch Note 2) liefen die durch die Bank wie ein Uhrwerk.


----------



## Tino34 (27. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Spinnrollenvergleich bis ca. 200,- Euro (+/-)*

Signifikanter Unterschied : Die SW hat ein größeren schnureinzug als die FB.


FEATURES: SHIMANO BIOMASTER FB
7 Shilded A-RB Kugellager
1 Walzenlager
X-Ship plus Aero Wrap II
Ersatzspule aus kalt geschmiedeten Aluminium
Einzelkurbel aus Aluminium
Easy Maintenance Port

MERKMALE
Kugellager	8
Schnurfassung 1	180m/0,30mm
Schnurfassung 2	130m/0,35mm
Schnurfassung 3	260m/0,25mm
Übersetzung 1	4,8:1
Gewicht	295g

Die SW:

TECHNIK
Shielded A-RB Kugellager
Hybrid Gehäuse
Einschraubbare Einzelkurbel aus Aluminium
Getriebe aus kalt geschmiedetem Aluminium
Easy Maintenance
Waterproof Drag
Super Stopper II
Dyna-Balance
Power Roller
Floating Shaft II
MERKMALE
Kugellager	7
Schnurfassung 150m/0,33mm
Übersetzung 1	6,2:1
Gewicht	310g


----------



## Trickyfisher (28. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Spinnrollenvergleich bis ca. 200,- Euro (+/-)*

Hi Tino34
Die features kenne ich, aber was macht den doch signifikanten Preisunterschied bei der 5000er von 217 euro (FB) vs. 269 Euro (SW) aus?
Ist die SW wirklich soviel "besser und stärker" oder ist das nur Nepp?
Oder, kurz gesagt, macht es Sinn, mehr Geld auszugeben, um die SW zu kaufen und dafür eine wirklich salzwasserfeste "Bigfish-Meeresrolle" zu bekommen, oder machts die normale FB genauso gut?
TL
johannes


----------



## Pikepauly (28. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Spinnrollenvergleich bis ca. 200,- Euro (+/-)*

Ich habe die neue TP und die alte Twinpower SW den Unterschied in der Getriebekraft und Bremskraft merkt man aber ich habe noch keinen Fisch gefangen der die SW auch nur annähernd gefordert hätte. Insofern wird das schnell zu mit Kanonen auf Spatzen schiessen.


----------



## wienermelange (28. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Spinnrollenvergleich bis ca. 200,- Euro (+/-)*

Das Getriebe wurde zwar bei den neuen Twinpowern, Stradics u. Stellas geändert aber logischerweise noch nicht bei den Biomaster-Rollen. Die Bremskraft ist bei den nicht SW-Shimano-Rollen vor allem ab Biomaster schon vom feinsten, so mal man notfalls diese auch selbst noch mit Bremsscheiben aufrüsten könnte.

Grüße


----------

